# Looks like I am back again!



## Glowstar

Well ladies.....it looks like I might be back...AGAIN!!!

OK so MC on the 17th June at 6 weeks and D&C with blood transfusion on 18th June.....no AF since.

I am totally crapping myself!!! I have felt weird for a couple of days....neck ache for about 4 days and swear my nipples are like they were when they were pregnant..even other half commented that they looked like saucers!! So I go to the shops this afternoon and wander into poundland and pick up some HPT's for the next time we are seriously trying...2 for a £1...strip tests 25miu sensitivity. Great for a POAS addict.

So I get home at 4.00pm and decide to go to the loo.....only 9dpo and pee'd in a cup....I know...bad girl right!!! so I dip the cheapie strip and sit on the loo watching the dye run through it and I swear I see a faint line remember just over a week ago I did a 10miu IC to make sure I had def ovulated and the HCG was completely out my system and got a complete stark white BFN. I had a couple of digi's in the draw....so decided what the hell put yourself out of your misery...will say 'not pregnant', other test is prob an evap etc etc...this is what I got...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/9dpo25miu160711-1.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg


----------



## BeachComber

Oh yes I see that line quite clearly!!!! :thumbup:CONGRATS to you!!! H & H Nine Months to you too!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Congrats and digitals are usually accurate... Good Luck!


----------



## Wind

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## herbie

massive congrats hunni xxxxxxx welcome back xxxxxx


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo:

Pip x


----------



## Storm1jet2

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: I wish you so much love and luck..What wonderful news and you give me hope.. XOXOXO Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Omi

OMG, fab news hun!! elcome back and tons of good luck and sticky :dust: coming your way!! 

:hug: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Ladies....I am panicking to be honest. I keep questioning that BFN I had and wondering wether it was wrong :nope: and maybe it is HCG left over :wacko:

I really need to see the tests getting darker to truly believe it :nope:


----------



## kirmal12

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

:wohoo:::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## kosh

congrats!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

That's great news! welcome back.
xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.

Well I have been fretting all day so when I came home I had a look in the bedroom bin and voila....here is my neg HPT from the 9th July....

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/negHPT9thjuly20112.jpg

and here are 2 FRER's...one from 10dpo FMU and one from today 11dpo 5.15pm so not 48 hrs....is it getting darker??

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Frers10dpo11dpo.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Def getting darker and u are def pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Omi

Preggo eggo Mrs! :yipee:


----------



## Samantha675

Looks positive to me!

I ovulated 2 weeks after my MC in January. We didn't TTC, as I wanted to wait a month. But I got pregnant the next.


----------



## herbie

def getting darker xxx congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Sure is! How wonderful! Welcome back!


----------



## Glowstar

Here's today's 25miu test 12dpo @ 6pm....think I'm starting to believe it more now...just need to get over the hurdle with these Beta tests :wacko:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_3325DA49-8DB8-4117-A59D-5E0898BD88E6.jpg


----------



## ciarhwyfar

You go, girl! Though I would suggest starting to wean yourself off the pee sticks. :winkwink:

Glad to have you back though!


----------



## alison29

Wow how lucky is that! Congrats


----------



## creatingpeace

Fantastic news, congrats!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

OK I am turning into a complete POAS addict!!! getting 2nd betas done tomorrow but still haven't got results from first....Dr wasn't available to comment on them today, even though they have them they couldn't give them to me!! I know it won't mean much without the 2nd result but after everything I have been through the last month...I want to know!! 

Here's today's tests 14dpo...hoping I'm safe to change my tickers now :wacko:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_0C1EB372-6585-97C7-0BA8-3EF8758238D7.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_34ADCC21-A2F5-2310-F5D2-0F29F8AF1A19.jpg


----------



## Storm1jet2

Glowstar said:


> OK I am turning into a complete POAS addict!!! getting 2nd betas done tomorrow but still haven't got results from first....Dr wasn't available to comment on them today, even though they have them they couldn't give them to me!! I know it won't mean much without the 2nd result but after everything I have been through the last month...I want to know!!
> 
> Here's today's tests 14dpo...hoping I'm safe to change my tickers now :wacko:
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_0C1EB372-6585-97C7-0BA8-3EF8758238D7.jpg
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_34ADCC21-A2F5-2310-F5D2-0F29F8AF1A19.jpg

Looking good! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

1St beta 228 @ 13dpo. Get 2nd one at 5.20pm.....nervous!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

:hugs: I'm sure it will be good. Positive thoughts. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Well drum roll ladies...the results are in.......

1st Beta @ 13dpo - 228
2nd Beta @ 15dpo - 616!! 

Gives me a doubling time of 32.78 hours!!! stick beanie...please stick [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for keeping me sane!!!


----------



## Garnet

Yeah! Pray that everything will be alright for you...


----------



## Desperado167

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So happy for you Hun,well done you ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## herbie

great news Glowie :) xxxxxxxxxxx
so glad everythings going ok this time xxxxxxxxxx :)


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Herbie, just taking each day as it comes and hoping for the best, trying not to worry but it's hard after everything that's happened in such a short space of time xx can't believe you are almost in 2nd tri!!


----------



## herbie

i know it"s so hard to relax:hugs:
and after everything you"ve been through i can totally understand hun:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## taffmam

aw congrats babe. soooo chuffed for you :) xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

I'm just counting down the days to my scan on 19th August...which they won't move forward :nope: seems daft really as I've then got another one on the 1st September :wacko: Been a bit stressed as had a week of pale brown cm but it seems to have stopped now....FX'd!


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> I'm just counting down the days to my scan on 19th August...which they won't move forward :nope: seems daft really as I've then got another one on the 1st September :wacko: Been a bit stressed as had a week of pale brown cm but it seems to have stopped now....FX'd!

Not long now Hun,stay positive ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations xxx


----------



## lynlouc

Congratulations lovely lady , heres to a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxxxxxxx
:happydance:


----------

